# Boy Is This Weird



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't know who has time to sit around and think these things up, but boy it's weird. Give it a try

1.	Open up a blank Word document.
2.	Type in Q33 NY in capitals. (This is the flight number of the 1st plane to hit the World Trade Center *gate Q33 @ NY (New York)
3.	Highlight the Q33 NY
4.	Change the font size to 48.
5.	Change the actual font to Wingdings.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Ok I had to try it. That is freaky.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Forever the skeptic I had to look into this. First Snopes has an article on it. Second the two flights that hit the towers, 11 and 175 both came out of Boston Logan and there is no Q gate in Boston. There are conspiracy theories everywhere.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, but it makes for a great story, eh?








Can't let the fact that it isn't accurate get in the way.









Still, I have to agree with djd1023. Who the heck has time to sit around and figure these things out?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I agree Doug...never let truth get in the way of a good story.

And Jared....thanks for bursting my bubble


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Woah


----------

